# Hello..



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Sup,
I am new to this Forum and wanted to give a shout out to all in the forum. I use B15sentra.net, ezboard, and Vboard already. I plan to be a big poster in this board. Later all.

SeR Spec V


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks for the announcement, but you really don't need to post messages like this in this forum.  You can post these kind of messages in the "OTHER" topic. Thanks


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

KSipmann said:


> *Thanks for the announcement, but you really don't need to post messages like this in this forum.  You can post these kind of messages in the "OTHER" topic. Thanks *


I actually didn't find anything wrong with this.

It's an introduction, these should be ok as long as it doesn't go overboard.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

It was originally listed in another thread,..I accidentally moved it to this one by mistake. Meant to put it in OTHER,..not Other Models. It was originally in the B15 Section. Sorry


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

KSipmann said:


> *It was originally listed in another thread,..I accidentally moved it to this one by mistake. Meant to put it in OTHER,..not Other Models. It was originally in the B15 Section. Sorry *


Let's let this run. I know I seem pretty strict about moderating, but in this instance I don't see anything wrong. It's an introduction, and I think it's ok. As we get more an more users it might be an issue...but maybe not.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Okay, no problem.


----------

